# What are your golfing goals for 2015?



## NBonfield (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi all,

This month, we want to know what your golfing goals are for 2015. Please vote in the poll and leave your comments as well. If none of the options cover what you want to achieve, let us know what it is.

Hope everyone is well,

Nick


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 27, 2014)

Single figures....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2014)

Continue to enjoy playing golf 

Don't really set "goals" in terms of results and HC so just to enjoy and play as much as a can


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 27, 2014)

I want this to be the year when my handicap reflects my potential - I want to get to 14.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 27, 2014)

I went for more consistency but blimey, to play to my handicap more than once would be nice. Slightly depressing 2014 for that.


----------



## HickoryShaft (Nov 27, 2014)

Handicap reduction is the main aim for me.

I seem to get out of the blocks quickly each season and play well below my handicap, so-so mid season when all the qualifiers are on, then pick up again as the season fizzles out .

Curently playing off 15 but have had a couple of 79's late in season and lots at 81 / 82 on a par 70 so realistically 12 is the new target.

The real aim to turn these into a decent cut.


----------



## fundy (Nov 27, 2014)

Other for me, just to stay fit and healthy for the year and play golf with as many different people as possible, will also try and play as many different courses (some through open comps) too 

No hcap targets etc, golfs been a lot more fun this year with these targets this year so seems to be the right approach for me


----------



## Tongo (Nov 27, 2014)

Rediscover some of my putting touch! For about 5 years i was averaging about 34/35 putts per round but it was up to 37 this year.


----------



## Fish (Nov 27, 2014)

I want to *Join a club* where I can feel more comfortable and settled and hopefully then *Enter more competitions* which will mean I will *Play more often* which in-turn should *Improve your handicap* as I'll naturally *Find more consistency* which will hopefully lead me to *Win a club competition*. If I can't address the first target, then I'll *Visit more courses!*


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 27, 2014)

Fish said:



			I want to *Join a club* where I can feel more comfortable and settled and hopefully then *Enter more competitions* which will mean I will *Play more often* which in-turn should *Improve your handicap* as I'll naturally *Find more consistency* which will hopefully lead me to *Win a club competition*. If I can't address the first target, then I'll *Visit more courses!*

Click to expand...

Hopefully without falling out with your significant *Other*.

:whoo:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 27, 2014)

It's a given that I want to improve so hopefully my handicap will fall if I do that.

But I've set myself a slightly different goal for next year..... I want to beat the course record at my home course! Now that seems like a challenge!


----------



## the smiling assassin (Nov 27, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's a given that I want to improve so hopefully my handicap will fall if I do that.

But I've set myself a slightly different goal for next year..... I want to beat the course record at my home course! Now that seems like a challenge! 

Click to expand...

Wasn't there a 59 set round your place last year?!


----------



## Davey247 (Nov 27, 2014)

I want to improve my handicap.  This year although I've come down slightly, it could have improved by a whole lot more if I wasn't out for 7 weeks injured mid-summer.  

Target next year - 9/10. I know have the game to get there, just need to have a more disciplined short game practice and not to be hungover on so many Sundays....


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 27, 2014)

the smiling assassin said:



			Wasn't there a 59 set round your place last year?!
		
Click to expand...

lol! I think the guys record is 60 but I'm targeting the women's - 67!


----------



## Fish (Nov 27, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Hopefully without falling out with your significant *Other*.

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

My other half is very supportive of my golfing endeavours to be fair Karen, I often take her & Max away to meets and make a weekend of it rather than gallivanting off on my own all the time, its the 19th hole I need to get better with locally! 



FairwayDodger said:



			It's a given that I want to improve so hopefully my handicap will fall if I do that.

But I've set myself a slightly different goal for next year..... I want to beat the course record at my home course! Now that seems like a challenge! 

Click to expand...

Good luck with that, I wouldn't bet against you achieving it now you've declared it, I see you as someone very determined to do well if you set yourself a goal.


----------



## Stuey01 (Nov 27, 2014)

Single figures is my goal for next year.

Is there a poll? Thread type says its a poll but I'm on mobile version of the new forum and can't see the poll.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Nov 27, 2014)

Ah!!!, that should be easy enough 

Might be wrong, but I'm fairly sure the current lothians champ (our club champ also) knocked it round in 59 there during a comp over the summer - good shooting!


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 27, 2014)

Simples , 


Catagory 1

Break Par in a comp

Sell the clubs then as i have achieved my aim 

ok the last line maybe not


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 27, 2014)

Fish said:



			Good luck with that, I wouldn't bet against you achieving it now you've declared it, I see you as someone very determined to do well if you set yourself a goal.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's what you might call a "stretch" objective. But I did have a 67 and a 69 this year so it's not out of the question...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 27, 2014)

the smiling assassin said:



			Ah!!!, that should be easy enough 

Might be wrong, but I'm fairly sure the current lothians champ (our club champ also) knocked it round in 59 there during a comp over the summer - good shooting!
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, will check next time I'm up there!


----------



## TheCaddie (Nov 27, 2014)

I want to join a club. I pay to play at the moment, but would love to through myself into a good club, and really develop on my golf from there!! Been playing since June this year and have fallen in love with the game!


----------



## Keeno (Nov 27, 2014)

Next year will be a bit of a challenge due to my 2 new additions.  Saturday golf will be out of the question as the Mrs will be working them going fwd.

- I need to quickly decide if my current course will meet my needs in regards to Sunday medals,If not find a club that does

and when I do

- Play as much as possible, enjoy it and stay at Cat1.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 27, 2014)

Have managed to get my handicap down to 16 and play a comp with no worse than a bogey on the card on managed to achieve my goals for this year.

Next year I would love to get cat 2 and get into division 1 at our place


----------



## bobmac (Nov 27, 2014)

Play more courses than the last 2 years put together.
Wont be difficult


----------



## Odvan (Nov 27, 2014)

Just a cut. That's all I ask of myself!!

Or that one round where it all comes together, preferably in a comp. Same as the above i guess.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 27, 2014)

Cat 1 at my current course OR move to another in the area, and probably be cat 2 for life.


----------



## One Planer (Nov 27, 2014)

My goals for 2015 are the same as they are every year.....

To enjoy my golf 





..... And getting to 10 would be nice :thup:


----------



## Duckster (Nov 27, 2014)

Put to improve my handicap, however if I can get more consistency then surely that would lead to a lowering of my handicap anyway.

The Quest to 9.4, even if it's just for a week!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 27, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Cat 1 at my current course OR move to another in the area, and probably be cat 2 for life.
		
Click to expand...

You've got to get there next year! Must happen!


----------



## adiemel (Nov 27, 2014)

My aim is for more consistency that would then lead me to be more confident in enter competitions at my club and get an official handicap.
Other than that I aim to keep enjoying my golf and hope to meet more new people


----------



## IanG (Nov 27, 2014)

A few targets come to mind for next year - by having lots I hope at least some can be achieved 

In no particular order: 

1) Play a competitive round under 80.
2) Play a competitive round with no worse that bogey on the card.
3) Get handicap down into cat 2 then head towards 9.4. 
4) Birdie the 6 holes on my home track which I have not yet birdied. 
5) Play in some opens.
6) Get an eagle on my home track.
7) Stay healthy enough to play lots of golf.
8) Be good to my lovely wife who tolerates me playing lots of golf.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 27, 2014)

Had to vote Other as there was no "Beat Fragger all the time" option.....

Truthfully though, we had a group at my old Club called the HOOKERS.....Hell-bent On Overall Kourse Enjoyment Regardless of Score........sums it up for me!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 27, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			You've got to get there next year! Must happen!
		
Click to expand...

If it happens, it'll happen naturally but don't want to get too obsessed. If I go to any of the courses I fancy, may never happen but probably willing to accept that.


----------



## richart (Nov 27, 2014)

Play some top courses with some top partners. Quality rather than quantity.:thup:


----------



## chellie (Nov 27, 2014)

Consistency particularly with a card in my hand then my handicap will come down some more.


----------



## cookelad (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm approaching course number 100 I need to start looking at travel plans to get to St Andrews, I'll hit 95 a week on Monday at RCP! My only real goal is to make The Old Course my 100th after that it's the usual play more courses and get my handicap cut (if I can pick up a medal or two on the way it'd be a bonus)


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 27, 2014)

touch my toes and be able to make a full shoulder turn.   my flexibility is shocking.   I need to address that and better golf should follow.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 27, 2014)

I have gone for reduce my handicap from 12 to single figures, but to do this I have to improve my consistency.


----------



## Mitchell89 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi guys. I'm new to the forum. I'm relatively new to golf and this year was my first year of being a member of a club. My handicap is 23.5 but I'm hoping to significantly reduce this with a lot of lessons and practice over the winter. I'm starting to really hit the ball well but my handicap doesn't reflect this. 

My biggest weaknesses at the moment are course management. My misses can be very errant when I'm not swinging well. Often big pulls so I need to eradicate this from my game as it puts me out of holes and ruins my scorecards. 

 I'm only 25 so I feel like I have a lot of room for improvement.


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 27, 2014)

Find more consistency for me...and with that, the handicap will come dropping down!  Improving my scoring average is the key...


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 27, 2014)

Mitchell89 said:



			Hi guys. I'm new to the forum. I'm relatively new to golf and this year was my first year of being a member of a club. My handicap is 23.5 but I'm hoping to significantly reduce this with a lot of lessons and practice over the winter. I'm starting to really hit the ball well but my handicap doesn't reflect this. 

My biggest weaknesses at the moment are course management. My misses can be very errant when I'm not swinging well. Often big pulls so I need to eradicate this from my game as it puts me out of holes and ruins my scorecards. 

 I'm only 25 so I feel like I have a lot of room for improvement.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome along ,
 course management = easily sorted , get an experienced player to give ya a few tips ,
 the swing ? well as most will tell ya the pro is the way to go , if your serious about the game this will improve your game and put more enjoyment in it , @25 you have youth and time on your side , enjoy every second of it you get to play


----------



## guest100718 (Nov 27, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			If it happens, it'll happen naturally but don't want to get too obsessed. If I go to any of the courses I fancy, may never happen but probably willing to accept that.
		
Click to expand...

you could just lie......you wouldn't be the first


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 27, 2014)

Consistency for me. I surprised myself by smashing all the goals I set for myself this year, but next year will be much harder without finding a consistent game and avoiding the one or two-hole card wrecking scores. I now know I'm capable of scoring in the low to mid 70's but I need to work on it happening more often. I just need to find the time to practice...


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2014)

Jimaroid said:



			Consistency for me. I surprised myself by smashing all the goals I set for myself this year, but next year will be much harder without finding a consistent game and avoiding the one or two-hole card wrecking scores. I now know I'm capable of scoring in the low to mid 70's but I need to work on it happening more often. I just need to find the time to practice...
		
Click to expand...

Luke Donald called he wants his swing back

No reason why you can't get really low Jim, you have a great swing and plenty of power. if i can get to Cat1 with my barn door, it should be a breeze for you.


----------



## Piece (Nov 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Continue to enjoy playing golf 

Don't really set "goals" in terms of results and HC so just to enjoy and play as much as a can
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^^


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'd love to knock 6.2 off the handicap. The sooner the better really but as long as by the years end it's lower than it started then that's progress.


----------



## Siren (Nov 27, 2014)

Hoping to get down to single figures.


----------



## Whereditgo (Nov 27, 2014)

I went for lowering of my handicap and if I can just keep the ball in play off the tee then it should come as the rest of my game is pretty solid now.

Embarking on a series of lessons to try to get a more consistent stroke with the driver.

Will also enter a few opens this year to play competitive golf on new courses.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Cat 1 at my current course OR move to another in the area, and probably be cat 2 for life.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck mate - fully expect you to be there when we do our little trip to the North East :thup:


----------



## golfsaint (Nov 27, 2014)

Just in the last 2 weeks reached single figures &#128513; so my main goal is to maintain or better  my handicap & ideally win a big comp.


----------



## Lump (Nov 27, 2014)

Want to get down to playing off 3. The game is in their but need to start hitting higher % fairways and greens to really push on.

Looking to move to a new club in the new year too which Im looking forward too. If golf in 2015 is anything like 2014 I'm going to be a happy man.


----------



## philly169 (Nov 27, 2014)

I've put win a club competition, mainly a singles major or minor.

My game at the moment is in pretty good condiition, finishing in the top 10's in the last few boarded comps. I've been shooting some good scores at my course and others, even managed to win with a 44 pointer. 

Hopefully as well drop down handicap wise, id say 14, but id like lower and now my game is more consistent and my swing in good form it could be a reality more than a dream.


----------



## shewy (Nov 27, 2014)

To enjoy my golf, this year has been a hard one on the course and I've been pressuring myself to much, I couldn't take my range work to the course.  Next year I'm just going to let it flow and see what scores come.


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 27, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Luke Donald called he wants his swing back

No reason why you can't get really low Jim, you have a great swing and plenty of powers . if i can get to Cat1 with my barn door, it should be a breeze for you.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Patrick. It's meeting the expectations other people have of me and my swing that I've found most difficult! I will get there though, cat1 beckons. It's just practice and mental approach.


----------



## Val (Nov 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good luck mate - fully expect you to be there when we do our little trip to the North East :thup:
		
Click to expand...

East? Whats the relevance?


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 27, 2014)

Cat 2, pushing towards single figures (says the guy who set out to get to 18 handicap when he started this stupid game).  Also want to play more courses as I struggle to adapt to courses I don't know.


----------



## Val (Nov 27, 2014)

I got lucky, I did all I hoped for this year, dropped from 14.0 to 11.5 (aim was 12) broke 80 in  medal for the first time at my course (shot 78) win a comp outright (last medal of the year).

Next year? Tough, hope to get to 10 or better but finishing below where I start would be a good year.

Enter a few top class gents opens, Royal Aberdeen again at the top of the list.

Finally, and this is the major one, win the NWOOM


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 27, 2014)

Goals for 2015? To enjoy playing golf every time I go out. Not take it too seriously and let it affect my enjoyment.
To play more and be out in the fresh air with good company, enjoying my hobby. 
Enough stress at work without taking stress to my hobby.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2014)

Val said:



			East? Whats the relevance?
		
Click to expand...

No idea why that auto corrected to East when I typed West ?! Should have proof read that !


----------



## Captainron (Nov 27, 2014)

Need to drop into single figures. 3.1 shots over the next season is required


----------



## mcbroon (Nov 27, 2014)

I've put improve my handicap, because that's always my aim, but really I want to play more next year. I only played 4 comps in 2014 and couldn't get any consistency on the go at all.  So I'll be happy if I get to play more but I'll be double happy if I get the h/c down. 

In terms of other targets, I want to make more birdies. I don't make nearly enough.


----------



## chillicon (Nov 27, 2014)

Quite simply to get into category 1 handicap. Winning another gold leaf comp would be a bonus.


----------



## NST (Nov 27, 2014)

Next year I want to get down to 12. Dropped from 27.6 to 21.3 this year, more hard work over the winter and a greater emphasis on my short game.


----------



## Val (Nov 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No idea why that auto corrected to East when I typed West ?! Should have proof read that !
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering why east, Pete tells everyone where he plays golf, hadn't heard him say north east.


----------



## bigslice (Nov 27, 2014)

i plant to break 80 in a medal round and hopefully get to single figures


----------



## Val (Nov 27, 2014)

bigslice said:



			i plant to break 80 in a medal round and hopefully get to single figures
		
Click to expand...

Easy mate, you hit the ball too good not too.


----------



## bigslice (Nov 27, 2014)

Val said:



			Easy mate, you hit the ball too good not too.
		
Click to expand...

hopefully ma mrs doesnt break another bone in her body or i would have done it this year.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 27, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			you could just lie......you wouldn't be the first
		
Click to expand...

Que?


----------



## Val (Nov 27, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Que?
		
Click to expand...

Not aimed at you, there is a certain poster takes great delight in furnishing his incorrect handicap in his signature as a cat 1 when he's not but to be fair he probably drifts in and out of cat 1.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 27, 2014)

Val said:



			I got lucky, I did all I hoped for this year, dropped from 14.0 to 11.5 (aim was 12) broke 80 in  medal for the first time at my course (shot 78) win a comp outright (last medal of the year).

Next year? Tough, hope to get to 10 or better but finishing below where I start would be a good year.

Enter a few top class gents opens, Royal Aberdeen again at the top of the list.

Finally, and this is the major one, win the NWOOM 

Click to expand...

Get your eyes off my trophy you, I fights durty, I tell yer!

We'll have the final at a hard course this year.:whoo:



Liverpoolphil said:



			No idea why that auto corrected to East when I typed West ?! Should have proof read that !
		
Click to expand...

I was racking my brain there for a NE meet that I'd forgotten about there Phil.


----------



## Wayman (Nov 27, 2014)

get a handicap cut


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2014)

Val said:



			Not aimed at you, there is a certain poster takes great delight in furnishing his incorrect handicap in his signature as a cat 1 when he's not but to be fair he probably drifts in and out of cat 1.
		
Click to expand...

I took great delight in getting to cat 1 and have drifted around it all year long 

I did the updates for H4H HC challenge but at once stage just forgot to change my HC in my signature ( because I had sigs switched off ) - I have changed clubs etc and didn't bother changing signature - just didn't think about it 

It's only when two certain posters then started to post hints about etc that I had an idea they were talking about me - they then when I stage further and started to get pretty nasty about to the point of calling me a liar etc - a few others followed suit as well. 

My sigs are still turned off so I don't take "great delight in furnishing" - I just leave it there now because it doesn't bother me one single bit but it appears to really get under the skin of a couple posters - one who goes to the level of posting people poor scores on here.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Get your eyes off my trophy you, I fights durty, I tell yer!

We'll have the final at a hard course this year.:whoo:



I was racking my brain there for a NE meet that I'd forgotten about there Phil.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate - must check spelling next time


----------



## Cheifi0 (Nov 27, 2014)

Planning on trying to focus my practice a bit better and not put as much focus on my handicap....... which will in turn hopefully will bring my handicap down.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Nov 27, 2014)

I really just want to be able to play good golf more of the time, and cut out the mistakes and poor shots and poor rounds. I've therefore voted for more consistency.  If I can do that I'm not too fussed whether that leads to my handicap improving or just staying where it is. That will take care of itself.


----------



## Crow (Nov 27, 2014)

I put consistency.
I've was always believed that the lower your handicap the less likely you were to play a really bad round.

 I've recently had a 19 and a 21 point Stableford return.
Okay, I know my handicap flatters my true ability but those scores are not what I should be making.

For next year I'll be mostly playing with a shorter backswing and not trying to hit the ball too hard.


----------



## Val (Nov 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I took great delight in getting to cat 1 and have drifted around it all year long
		
Click to expand...

Well done. I don't think i'll ever get there


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Nov 28, 2014)

Having failed miserable with last years goals I'd just be happy to play better.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2014)

Val said:



			Well done. I don't think i'll ever get there
		
Click to expand...

As long as you enjoy yourself on a golf course - i dont think HC or score should ever matter tbh


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As long as you enjoy yourself on a golf course - i dont think HC or score should ever matter tbh
		
Click to expand...

Can I have my tenners back then


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 28, 2014)

I put join a new club because my current one is likely to close in April 

Due to a possible change in club I wont set any handicap goals.

Need to spend hours and hours and hours next year practicing chipping and putting. Banish the 3 putts once and for all.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 28, 2014)

I can't see the poll on the mobile version, can't do smileys either :-(

My goal would be to finish the season lower than I start. I'm on 8.2 now so lower than that.

I smashed it this year. Started on 8.3..... Finshed on 8.2 

If I could hit a driver and not hit all my wedges fat, I'd be dangerous


----------



## kozmos (Nov 28, 2014)

other for me... start of the year was break 80, which soon became break 70.. I had my first putt for a 69 last Saturday, 10feet slight left to right dying at the end... well: spent to much time worrying about the line completely forgot about the pace leaving it 18 inches short ....... numpty!


----------



## MikeH (Nov 28, 2014)

A) to stop playing like a very bad chopper
b) to un groove the hideous over the top move that's akin to Jack Nicolson in The Shining which has lead to the point A


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Nov 28, 2014)

Would like to help my lad get a handicap or at least well on the way. Hi short game is awesome but lacks strength to get the ball out there too far. With some consistency he could do it and achieve his target of being eligible to enter kids comps. 

Don't have much planned personally, would like to win something as always and a hcp reduction is always nice. Long term goals of scratch and the _official _course record remain as ever and maybe always will... Guess the fun is finding out


----------



## guest100718 (Nov 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I took great delight in getting to cat 1 and have drifted around it all year long 

I did the updates for H4H HC challenge but at once stage just forgot to change my HC in my signature ( because I had sigs switched off ) - I have changed clubs etc and didn't bother changing signature - just didn't think about it 

It's only when two certain posters then started to post hints about etc that I had an idea they were talking about me - they then when I stage further and started to get pretty nasty about to the point of calling me a liar etc - a few others followed suit as well. 

My sigs are still turned off so I don't take "great delight in furnishing" - I just leave it there now because it doesn't bother me one single bit but it appears to really get under the skin of a couple posters - one who goes to the level of posting people poor scores on here.
		
Click to expand...

I havnt seen anyone be nasty and I am sure you'd quickly report them if they were. 
If you are going to post false info, you can expect to be called out about it, nothing wrong in that.


----------



## delc (Nov 28, 2014)

Can't be too many bandits on here, because most seem to voted for improving their handicap (presumably downwards). I hope to hang onto my Cat 2 status in 2015, and single figures would be wonderful!


----------



## delc (Nov 28, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			I put join a new club because my current one is likely to close in April 

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that! &#128530;  Would that be Blue Mountain by any chance?


----------



## matt71 (Nov 28, 2014)

Could have ticked most of the options on the list but all lead to the main one in trying to reduce my handicap! Failed in my goal to get to 19 this year but will try and do it next year !

Done well knocking 5 shots off but know I can do better, just need to practice and play more and maybe the odd lesson ro two


----------



## Curls (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm with the rabble in wanting to get my h/c down, it was falling nicely until I got called away with work. Haven't played since August when I posted my PB. Gutted! 

Not been on here much either, I find it easier to deal with the pain of separation by not living vicariously through forumers triumphs and disappointments


----------



## guest100718 (Nov 28, 2014)

I am not setting any specific targets. But I will continue to practice over the winter and see where that take me next year.


----------



## drewster (Nov 28, 2014)

Very keen to improve my handicap from the season ending's 12.5. I am also keen to try and embrace a couple of GM meets and with it meet some new likeminded folk and play a couple of new courses.


----------



## HickoryShaft (Nov 28, 2014)

drewster said:



			Very keen to improve my handicap from the season ending's 12.5. I am also keen to try and embrace a couple of GM meets and with it meet some new likeminded folk and play a couple of new courses.
		
Click to expand...

Hey Drewster - maybe we should get a Lincs meet going next year!

Just down the road from you,  if you fancy a game at Grimsby anytime give me a shout.


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 28, 2014)

I put find more consistency. In 2015 I'm not myself any goals, just going to play golf, the way I play golf, when I have time to play and see what happens after that.


----------



## sportsbob (Nov 28, 2014)

Goals for 2015, I could have ticked all of the above! Would like to finish with single figure handicap though so went for that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2014)

Quite simply to get to single figures. I've an unshakeable belief that I have enough skill to do so and just need to polish a few key areas and cut out some silly mistakes


----------



## Andy808 (Nov 28, 2014)

After this years highs with very few if any lows it's got to be get the handicap down and to get it down to single figures by next September. 
I know I have it in me and it's consistency that is the key after shooting 12 over at the weekend with seven of those lost shots on two holes. Back nine was 3 over gross.


----------



## bozza (Nov 28, 2014)

Get down to single figures for me, i've shown at times this year i have the ability to do it so no reason that after a winter of hard work i can't do it.

Also to play some new  courses, hopefully some Open courses or other big name courses.

Plus to meet some new people off the forum as i've only met the North East lot and some of Yorkshire crowd.


----------



## Dave B (Nov 29, 2014)

Over the winter I'm going to be working on my iron striking, transferring my weight and straightening out my drives. My objective is to drop 5-7 shots off my handicap which should be achievable with a bit of hard work and practice.

My chipping and putting are fine but my poor driving has killed my game this year


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 29, 2014)

Play more golf, way more golf. Courtesy of work, I've played less than half the rounds this year than last year, and my handicap has drifted north. The boss's plans for next year already mean travelling further afield, but less of it, and I'm aiming to leave a set of clubs in Ireland so I can play when over there...


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 29, 2014)

Get rid of my horrible OTT swing.


----------



## 3565 (Nov 29, 2014)

To get to 1 hc then hopefully Scratch. Hope that doesn't reek of handicap snobbery!


----------



## mcbroon (Nov 29, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Quite simply to get to single figures. I've an unshakeable belief that I have enough skill to do so and just need to polish a few key areas and cut out some silly mistakes
		
Click to expand...

You can certainly do it Homer, you hit the ball well enough. 

Try not to put so much pressure on yourself :thup:


----------



## Merv_swerve (Nov 30, 2014)

2013 I dropped from 20 to 12, so 2014 was just being at 12 come end of the season. 
However, a couple of decent rounds dropped me to 10! So 2015....
1. Get to single figures (just once in my life would be a dream) &
2. Break 80 again. Shot a 79 once this year.
Cheers


----------



## Richuk123 (Nov 30, 2014)

Well as my course has been in a temporary state all summer with work in the 18th. My handicap hasn't moved off 5.6, and I've played some good golf. So a handicap cut would be nice! &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## EuanRoss (Dec 1, 2014)

Same goal as this season. Get down to 5 and stay there. Started this season at 5.7. Lowest I got was 5.3, highest was 6.1. Finished at 5.6. Got down to 5 twice but went straight back up. Maybe getting to 4.something will be a target as well. I'd also like to spend the entire season below 6.0 exact.


----------



## hines57 (Dec 1, 2014)

More consistency. Having managed to get my handicap down from 22 to 19, inconsistency is now resulting in it going up again (now 20)!


----------



## Bert (Dec 1, 2014)

Mine is to join a club and break 100 for the first time, if that happen quick enough then I want get a cut from my inevitable 28 handicap.


----------



## Vikingman (Dec 1, 2014)

An injury free year would be nice.


----------



## Lambchops (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi, new to the forum - I've just picked my clubs up this year for the first time in 6 years since I moved to Czech Republic and managed to end the year with my handicap at 20.8. Target for next year would be to knock a couple of points off that but with just having a kid I don't know how much I'll play - I guess as long as I keep enjoying my golf I'll be happy


----------



## davidg2010uk (Dec 1, 2014)

Join a club and get a handicap :fore:  Just need to find one within budget!


----------



## ForeRighty (Dec 1, 2014)

Number one target this year is to get my name on club house wall! Continue to enjoy my golf and play for and win as many friendly fivers as possible with an handicap target of 7.....


----------



## CMAC (Dec 13, 2014)

OP asks for goals, plural, yet only allows 1 poll radio button.

New poll for greater accuracy I think


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 13, 2014)

CMAC said:



			OP asks for goals, plural, yet only allows 1 poll radio button.

New poll for greater accuracy I think
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the plural was referring to the number of people responding to the post, rather than the number of goals each individual has?


----------



## CMAC (Dec 13, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Maybe the plural was referring to the number of people responding to the post, rather than the number of goals each individual has? 

Click to expand...

_Hi all,

This month, we want to know what your golfing goals are for 2015._
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...ur-golfing-goals-for-2015#HD6selBjdxcySFbK.99


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 13, 2014)

CMAC said:



_Hi all,

This month, we want to know what *your* golfing goals are for 2015._
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...ur-golfing-goals-for-2015#HD6selBjdxcySFbK.99

Click to expand...

The "your" could still be referring to the forum, rather than the individual really..

Note, this has to be the strangest discussion of the week, surely?


----------



## Evesdad (Dec 13, 2014)

To get out of the 20's! Ideal down to 18 but I'll take anything at the minute! 

New driver being ordered shortly which as we all know will cure all my issues &#128540;

Playing quite well at the moment so hopefully carry it into the season, unless of course I've peaked too soon lol


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 13, 2014)

Evesdad said:



			To get out of the 20's! Ideal down to 18 but I'll take anything at the minute! 

New driver being ordered shortly which as we all know will cure all my issues &#63004;

Playing quite well at the moment so hopefully carry it into the season, unless of course I've peaked too soon lol
		
Click to expand...

Hey Rich, is this improvement due to the video analysis you had done via twitter? How did that work out?


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Dec 14, 2014)

This year I managed to get from 20.3 to 13.8, tough call but lets try for single figures next year


----------



## Evesdad (Dec 14, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Hey Rich, is this improvement due to the video analysis you had done via twitter? How did that work out?
		
Click to expand...

Partly, saw bob in the summer which helped the most. Alister sent me a couple of drills which I'll start properly after Xmas. Put into practice a couple of tweaks he mention and saw immediate results, driving is much better. I'm just playing much more consistently at the moment. This weekend was a bit of a let down but wasn't expecting much after last weeks blinding round and having a gang over!


----------



## Junior (Dec 14, 2014)

2013 was first season whereby my handicap never improved. I had a few cuts but lots of .1's.  My goal is quite simply to get better and consistently play to a 6/7.  Swing needs to be more repeatable and my putting needs to become less streaky!! 

I've a bit of practising to do over the Winter!!!


----------



## BrizoH71 (Dec 14, 2014)

Aim to chop at least 3 strokes off my handicap and win a club competition.

And to stick with the same putter throughout the season rather than continually swap in the hope of finding a magic wand...


----------



## matt71 (Dec 15, 2014)

Two big aims for me:

1) Get my handicap lower and into teens by this time next year. knocked nearly 5 shots of this year so I do have the ability to improve.

2) Have more confidence when I play with others and try not to worry about what people think when I hit a bad shot etc!. Its all in my head see


----------



## matt71 (Dec 15, 2014)

Evesdad said:



			To get out of the 20's! Ideal down to 18 but I'll take anything at the minute! 

New driver being ordered shortly which as we all know will cure all my issues &#63004;

Playing quite well at the moment so hopefully carry it into the season, unless of course I've peaked too soon lol
		
Click to expand...

What driver you going for?


----------



## Lawrence22 (Dec 15, 2014)

I would love to get my handicap down into the teens. Have eventually turned a corner and my handicap is begining to go down. Hit 28 for a few weeks but since then I have consistently played well. Had 40 pts yesterday in terrible weather so expect another cut. Could be back to 25 where I started but playing much better than when I was given that handicap.


----------



## bernix (Dec 15, 2014)

try to improve on my average score (which is about +15). in order to do that i work to scratch my 92+ scores


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 15, 2014)

I donâ€™t really have any goals, I just play for enjoyment and love the game. Obviously I want to stay at 5HC and Iâ€™ve done so quite comfortably over the last few years, not bad considering I play more than 35 qualifiers over three different courses throughout the season.  Getting any lower at my age would be a tall order and I have to keep up with the best equipment to make sure Iâ€™m getting the best from my swing, the reason my new Srixon irons are in the bag.


----------

